# Laserkerf review



## chubbyhubby (Mar 7, 2010)

After looking around for a laser for my Bosch 3915 slider, I finally decided on the Laserkerf model. Until now, I thought lasers were pretty much a gimmick, and I still think so. The only reason I bought this was to see where my blade would be cutting on slight angles, to fit stair treads against skirtboards. Sometimes I needed to change from 1/2 degree to 1/4 degree to get the fit right. But back to the Laserkerf. The installation was fairly straightforward. Mine mounted on the back of the blade guard. After waiting a couple of days for the adhesive to totally cure, I lined up the beam as per the instructions. After installation and set up, it seemed to work fairly well the first few times. But after that, the beam kept drifting off of my kerf. There are 2 adjustments for the laser beam, sideways and radially. The radial adjustment is only secured by a cheap rubber band. With the vibration of the saw, it doesn't stay locked in place. And the resolution of the beam isn't as crisp as I had hoped for. It's fairly grainy, if you're looking to work to 32nds, forget about this laser. Additionally, because my slider has a slight curve where the laser mounts, I had to use their adapter bracket. Either the bracket flexes, or the adhesive is too thick. The slightest touch and the laser is out of alignment, and stays that way until realigned. Since the mounting is so tenuous, I'm sure that vibration is affecting the beam. All in all, not worth the money in my opinion. Just an idea for others with a 3915, try this for 90 degree cuts. Make a base and fence out of 2 pieces of MDF. Make sure the base is square to the back. Clamp it to the fence and make a cut through the back and a 1/8 deep cut across the base. Before unclamping, drill 2 1/4" holes through the back of the miter fence and into yours. Glue 1/4" dowels into the back of your MDF fence and it will accurately locate your fence to the slider. You can use that 1/8" deep kerf to tell exactly where your blade will cut. I hope this was clear enough to follow. CH


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I have one sitting in the package that I have to install on my rigid 12" compound slide. From what I have heard from others is that this unit works very well. I guess I will just have to wait and see if mine works well or not. 


On another note, have you contacted the company to ask them about your situation?


----------



## chubbyhubby (Mar 7, 2010)

On another note, have you contacted the company to ask them about your situation?[/quote]

No, I haven't contacted them about it. It seems the problem is designed related, probably bot much I can do about it. If it gets worse, I'll get a hold of them. For now, the laser is close enough for framing, nothing more.


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

Could just be the particular unit. I have had mine mounted on a 12" Dewalt SCMS (718 I think) for several years and find that it holds it's registration very well. That isn't to say that I don't take a practice cut from time to time just to be sure but I am very happy with it's performance to date and my work is a bit more demanding than wall studs.

Ed


----------

